# Nissan 200SX alarm problem



## chj (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi

I'm a new member from UK. I have a problem with the alarm system of my 200SX. The vehicle has a factory-fitted alarm/immobiliser (NATS , Nissan anti theft system). When I press the key fob the indicator lights flash as normal and the car is unlocked but there is no longer an audible beep. If I use the key to open the drivers door the alarm does not go off as it should. The red alarm indicator light on the dashboard still flashes on and off as normal.

Any idea what the problem is.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Seems to me that you are in Valet Mode. Call your local dealership and ask them how to remove the alarm out of Valet Mode.


----------



## marky (Apr 3, 2012)

how reset 200sx s14 factory-fitted alarm my alarm going off all the time and not working no fod to reset it


----------

